# Audax from Forfar



## ACS (12 Aug 2009)

16th August 2009

Just in case anyone has missed this:

Pitlochry 200 or Lethnot and Lunan 100


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2009)

Haven't missed it yet but will have to, as it's daughter's 18th birthday tea party for her friends 

Great pity, as I'm up for a 200 - my first too


----------



## ACS (12 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Haven't missed it yet but will have to, as it's daughter's 18th birthday tea party for her friends
> 
> Great pity, as I'm up for a 200 - my first too



18th - Tea Party the second control would make an excellent venue


----------



## Noodley (13 Aug 2009)

Not sure if I'll be there.

If it rains Saturday/early Sunday I shall be.


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2009)

Okay, I shall be there. Enough rain today to make my 'other plan' not worth while...Lethnot and Lunan 100 for me, probably try to nip round it.


----------

